# keşi yoksa kesi?



## astlanda

I visited a hamam in Eskişehir & payed for a procedure, which was called "keşi", as much as I remember. ( - A man rubbed my skin after wash with a harse rubber glove.)

However I cant find "keşi" in this meaning from any dictionary.
Did I misspell it?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

What you've described is called _*kese*_, which is performed by _*tellak*_s.


----------



## astlanda

Tesekür ederim!

Was the question correct:
"keşi yoksa kesi?" = "keşi or kesi?"


----------



## avok

astlanda said:


> Tesekür ederim!
> 
> Was the question correct:
> "keşi yoksa kesi?" = "keşi or kesi?"


 
"Keşi mi yoksa kesi mi?" or "keşi ya da kesi?"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

astlanda said:


> Tesekür ederim!
> 
> Was the question correct:
> "keşi yoksa kesi?" = "keşi or kesi?"


"Keşi mi, kesi mi?" is what you'd normally say. "Keşi mi, yoksa kesi mi?" is also correct, and more emphasized.


----------



## Evros

"kesi" means "cut" as a noun and its formed by "kes" which means "cut (verb)" in turkish.Chazzwozzer gave your answer already about that hamam stuff


----------



## astlanda

Teşekür!
Yeni yiliniz kutlu olsun.


----------



## Evros

astlanda said:


> Teşekür!
> Yeni yiliniz kutlu olsun.


 
sağol,senin de yeni yılın kutlu olsun


----------

